# HMRC hassle



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

HMRC are chasing me over £60 due from last self assessment.

Filled in forms on line as normal back in November & realised owed them £60, so asked for it to go on next years tax code, as had done every year for last 20+. 
Got a stroppy letter yesterday demanding immediate payment, as they can't put it on next years tax code as I'm currently out of work, and planning on starting new job (and paying tax) when new tax year starts.

Wouldn't mind but with last years salary and redundancy payment I gave HMRC close on £150k last year, and they are giving me grief over £60... I filled the forms in in plenty of time and they take 4 months and then want payment immediately or I'll be fined.

Wish they'd chase the real tax avoiders...


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

£150,000 in tax!!!?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Yep, been with company for nearly 20 years so with close on full years salary in tax year and very generous redundancy payment, lots of tax paid last year....


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

That would mean Salary and redundancy payment of close on £780,000  Not a banker by any chance :roll:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Its not really a hassle, just pay what you owe. £60 isn't a lot, especially based upon your income from figures you have quoted.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Seems I may not have explained fully, not bothered about the £60, more the fact that it takes them 4 months to reply and then I'm being threatened with fines if not paid immediately.

Hilly, tax on bulk of that was @ 45%, and anyone earning >£100k gets no personal allowance so pays tax before earning anything on benefits and pensions etc, so you're a long way off on your salary estimate.

Not a banker, in engineering and will take me a while to find a similar role, and also includes 6 months in 'lieu of notice' and various long term incentive payments given & deferred from 5 years ago to make me stay there...

Wasn't moaning about the £60, more about why they are so fast to threaten, never once thought of not paying...


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I think every letter from the HRMC threatens a fine if you don't reply, certainly almost all the ones I get do, even if just a notification to file a tax return.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ha I got £453 rebate due to downturn in the market, and they paid it within two weeks........yip yip yippeee


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

When I took voluntary redundancy, I took home about a year's salary "without prejudice" so it was tax free. That was a good year. 

Tax man is currently sending me snotty letters again but I refer them to the accountant. It's still not a nice figure!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I think the first £30k is tax free... After that you're taxed at the usual rate.


----------

